# New cumberland



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

From what I can tell, the river does better when she is flowing pretty good. 19 feet or so. Does anyone do any good when it is at 25+++++? I had my heart set on getting a line wet and not sure if it is wirth it this weekend. I was also wondering how the fishing is in the stratton lock system from a boat. I am really wanting to get out this spring and try for some of the hybrids and walleye. Any pointers?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well...., I don't know how you guys fish, but the way I fish, it would be absolutely impossible. In fact, once it's gets to 18-20 ft, the water is flowing so fast, it just can't be fished. The water flow must be up to maybe 26 max, and right now it's over 140. 
I fish jigs and spoons. Once the flow is over around 26 or so, they open the dam closest to the pier wall on the WV side and you can't drop a jig or a spoon as it immediately heads southward instead of down in the water column.
One time I was down there in Nov and they opened that particular dam while I was fishing and I had to pack up and leave. And the flow rate was only 32 I believe. And that's my last option as I drive over an hour to get there.
I have heard of people fishing Pike at that height, but the dam is a good 50 to 75' away from the wall as compared to right up agin' it. Maybe that's why they can fish it at that water height. Hope this is of some help. You may have to see it for yourself to understand exactly what I'm talking about. If I can be of help tho, let me know. My guess, it'll take at least a week before it's fishable again. I only wish it were sooner...........


















ou may have to see for yourself


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I think that the website that I viewed from the sticky at the top of the page showed water height of 31ft. I believe you are talking about flow rate, but regardless it does not look good. When I was down on Sunday it was at 18-19 ft. and I did very well on the eyes.

Are there any WWD's in the lock system, between stratton and Stuebenville?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There's one on the WV shoreline east of Brown Island. I think it's at the Weirton Steel plant. 
On the Ohio side there are two close together at the steel plant that I think is a Wheeling and Pitt plant. The plant with the big blast furnace. They are just upriver of Cross Creek. Then there is the one at the Cardinal power plant about 8 miles south of Steubenville.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Lewzer. Are there any good maps available for the river?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's a link to the site I use. Go down to New Cumberland, and you'll see some numbers, for example U12.3 and L29.5 that means upper/above the dam and lower below the dam. The lower one tells how high the water is. (I've found that 13' to 18' is best)Now next to those, you'll see a number with a + or -, that shows how much it's went up or down since the last update which could be 1 hr or 10. It's usually done at 5 am, 1 pm, 5pm, 9 pm, 1 am etc. The very next number is the flow rate, I'll guess, but for awhile, it's gonna stay high. Right now, probably 60 something or slightly under, depending on when you read this and go to it. I've seen it as low as 8, just 10 days ago, give or take, and then the other day it was at the highest I've ever seen, 163!!!! 25 and up, the 1st dam on the WV side will likely be open. The best flow rate will be 22' and below. Here's the site, I refer to it often:http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/pitrpti.txt


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

hey snake. how u been. im back i use to be firetiger. i havent been on for about a year and a half. I havent been down to the river for a while. last winter spring i didnt produce to much on the big river so i beeen going to lake erie on my 18ft bass boat. im going to pike island soon as the water settles alot more.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been doing ok. I started going to Erie too, back in the fall. Made 8 or 9 trips up there. Walleye and perch. I've been hitting New Cumberland alot lately. Caught an 4.5 lb walleye in early Dec. Waiting on the river to go back down now...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i fish NC almost every night through the whole month of march. we will have to hook up snake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Procraft,
Looking forward to it, especially now that I'm on days, *supposedly* for good! Now are you talking from the boat or shore...or both? Either one, I'm game! Bout another 4 weeks ought to be good!!!! Just let me know...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

from shore on the WV side, the walk sucks but solid limits make up for that!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I love fishing the wall, whether I'm jiggin spoons or jig and twister. I generally don't go down below on the bricks as I don't like to re-tie every 3 casts or so. All thru Nov, we were limiting out nearly every time there. Alot of walleye too, although most were 16"....back in they went for next year!


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> There's one on the WV shoreline east of Brown Island. I think it's at the Weirton Steel plant.
> On the Ohio side there are two close together at the steel plant that I think is a Wheeling and Pitt plant. The plant with the big blast furnace. They are just upriver of Cross Creek. Then there is the one at the Cardinal power plant about 8 miles south of Steubenville.


Hey gang, been lurking here for some time and mainly fish Lake Erie but I'm looking to try some fishing on the river here shortly. I have been researching the area and have found the wingdam at Browns Island (chart 206) but can't find the others you mentioned?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

cant be scared of the bricks, just gotta know how to fish a jig properly. Id say a break off is 1 out of 25 casts


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The bricks are so uneven, and quite uncomfotable. My back starts hurting pretty quick when I'm on the bricks. I've done way better up on the wall as compared to the bricks also. Maybe I exaggerated a little on loosing jigs down below, but it's still much more than up above!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

When you're down below you just have to find that sweet spot for your retrieve. You can eventually begin to feel what is a rock and what is a fish when you feel the bump. Don't set the hook on the rocks, just drop the rod tip and gently lift it up. Most of the time the jig will come free. There is definitely a few impossible snags down there but I know where to fish to get around them. I'm hoping the water gets in that magic 15-17 foot range soon. I know that they're in there right now. Many of my best fishing trips of all time have taken place at the base of that dam. You never know exactly what you're going to catch but I'm usually pleasantly surprised. Good fishing to all.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hey gang, been lurking here for some time and mainly fish Lake Erie but I'm looking to try some fishing on the river here shortly. I have been researching the area and have found the wingdam at Browns Island (chart 206) but can't find the others you mentioned?


Those weren't wingdam locations, those were WWD (warm water discharges).
You have to watch out for that dam on the back channel of Brown Island (west side). It could be 1' below the surface of the water and you wouldn't know it till it takes off your lower unit.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The USACE has navigation maps available for sale. They used to be available on their website for free but took them down in late 2001 for terrorist reasons. I think it was around $12-$20 for the charts from Pittsburg downriver to Cincinnati.
They show mile locations, wingdams, WWD, underwater cables and pipes, channels, etc...

Then pick up a copy of _Fishing the Ohio River_ by Mark Hicks. He gives specific fishing locations on each pool of the river. The combination of those two will give you about all the info you need.


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Those weren't wingdam locations, those were WWD (warm water discharges).
> You have to watch out for that dam on the back channel of Brown Island (west side). It could be 1' below the surface of the water and you wouldn't know it till it takes off your lower unit.


Lewzer, Thanks for the heads-up on the WWD's, learn something new everyday.

I had located the Browns Island dam on the chart and was just wondering if there were others. Any other such hazards I should watch out for between Toronto and the NC Lock/Dam?

Like I said, I'm new to the river fishing thing and just trying to do a little homework before giving it a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> The USACE has navigation maps available for sale. They used to be available on their website for free but took them down in late 2001 for terrorist reasons. I think it was around $12-$20 for the charts from Pittsburg downriver to Cincinnati.
> They show mile locations, wingdams, WWD, underwater cables and pipes, channels, etc...
> 
> Then pick up a copy of _Fishing the Ohio River_ by Mark Hicks. He gives specific fishing locations on each pool of the river. The combination of those two will give you about all the info you need.



Are these the charts that you were talking about? If you scroll down to almost the bottom of the page it has the charts from New Martinsville, WV to Pittsburgh.

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/nav/nav.htm#charts


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, those are it. Check out this one for a portion of Pike Island pool where Brown Island is located.

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/navchart/oh/chart206.pdf

At mile marker 61, more like 61.4 you see the "concrete dam" elev 640.0.
That is the concrete dam just under the surface of the water in the back channel (Ohio side).

At mile marker 62-62.3 you see the A with a circle around it. That's the Weirton Steel plant with the WWD on the West Virginia shore.

These maps are good sources of structure info all along the river. Coupled with Mark Hicks book which gives fishing locations, it's a great start learning to fish the river.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the map from Toronto to New Cumberland.

http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/navchart/oh/chart207.pdf

You pretty good to go here. My main caution is don't go flying down the river near the shorelines. Once outside of the channel there could be all kinds of debris on the bottom of the shoreline that you cannot see. Old refrigators, beached barges (great catfish areas to fish) or anything else you can imagine.
You can go from 40' in the channel to 5' real quick.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Water discharges from Weirton Steel, if there at all, are not heated anymore. They have closed all hot works at the plant. There may be some from thier coating processes, but there wouldn't be anywhere near what the were when the Hot mills were running. Same goes for the North Wheeling Pitt plant at Steubenville. The Blast Furnace was shut down in '06, and just water from coating line comes out there. It has very little heat if any.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's terrible news crappiebub. Is the coke plant at Follansbee still open?
Have you talked to Husky lately?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

No I haven't run in to Husky for a while. 
Yes the Coke plant is still running. Everything at Mingo is still running also as before.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It looks like the river just may be fishable on Sunday. Projecting it to be down to 18', now we just have to see what the flow rate is. Considering it's in the high 30's now, it should be in the mid 20's by then which will be acceptable!  It's about time, as no where else will be good, and it doesn't look like we'll have safe ice either!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah ill probably fish the river saturday night


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where are ya gonna be fishing from? Shore or boat? What area? If'n you go, make sure and let us know how you do.....


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

going to pike island tonight i guess my uncle just called and woke me up. I work 3rd shift. Ill be on the pier. post results and how the river is looking in the a.m. fishing the night bite.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Please do. It'll be good to hear what's going on before I head out on Sunday, that is, if the weather permits.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

went last night really slow bite with 9 keepers that was probably the worst i have ever done their. But it was good getting their and fishing since I havent been their for awhile me and my uncle had a good time though. They had all locks open except one their was nice current by the pier.


----------



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the information...I had found those charts and had been studying them. Thats how I came across the dam at Browns Island.

Any advice on which ramps to use? I checked out the one at NC but looks like they have the dock out for the winter. Stopped and took a look at seamoore ducks but haven't found the one by TIMET yet?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where did you find those charts? Would be interested in checking them out. 

JK1912,
Thanks for the report. Tomorrow looks like a good but possibly wet day. Gotta try it though as I haven't been down there in awhile! Glad to see ya did OK.

N8arw, sorry for misspelling your name. Disregard the question as I went back through the thread and found the link!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted to chime in and say that this was a great thread. Very informational! I order a used copy of &#8220;Fishing The Ohio River&#8221; by Mark Hicks for $20.00 on Amazon. To my surprise the book was in relatively good condition and contains tons of valuable information. I also ordered a set of Navigation Maps for the Ohio River from the USCG website posted on here for $28.00.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree! This has been a great thread. I appreciate all of the info that everyone has shared, maps, tips, etc. I am especially thankfull for the wing dam comment on the backside of browns island. I managed to plot our most of the maps for the NC area and they will be very helpful.

I know that people kill the stripers in the spring, but where and what do you look for when fishing from a boat and not able to get close to the dam? Will the eyes and stripers stage up near all of the creek mouths? From what i remember last year when I ventured down there, I didnt see much structure to fish. What do you look for instead?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark Hicks has another similiar book called _Fishing Lake Erie for Smallmouths._ It's another excellent book giving advice and locations for smallies on the big lake. He covers Pelee Island to near shore locations like off of Lorain.
I couldn't find a copy so I went to Akron main library and checked it out. Took the book to work and made two copies on the copier for myself.

I never caught a striper that I know of but we have caught wipers in the early morning before sunrise and at dusk just after the sun has gone over the hill. We found a hole at a creek mouth in the Pike Island pool where they would trap the baitfish and have a feeding frenzy every morning and evening.
Caught them on shrimp fishing for catfish, topwater plugs or the big 5-6" jig that look like Roadrunners.
Never caught one at the dam. 
PM Mean Morone or Mrfishohio for striper/wiper questions. They are down by Cincinnati and know their stripers.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

just to let you all know. to fish the marina by timet you'll have to turn into timets parking lot and make an imidiate right turn. it's a small gravelish road that winds back under the main road and crosses a set of RR tracks. as far as i know the boat launch is closed except for those that dock there in the summer. i know a lot of guys that fish from shore there and have had some good days. the flood a few years ago put a hurt on the area and they have dug some lane around the inside of the docks. if your looking to launch a boat, the city built a small ramp in the middle of town. it's steep, but very convenient. the dock is out of the water but the way the ramp is angled it's almost always usable. good luck men.


----------

